# Monster Go EDU REVIEW! Is it the RS3M Killer!



## CubeStopCubing (Aug 16, 2022)

This cube could be the RS3M Killer! Check out my video for more and consider subscribing...


----------



## joeyman (Aug 27, 2022)

nice vid


----------

